

Need Feedback on Game Concept - emersonwalker
http://mplanner.co/blog/need-feedback-on-game-concept/

======
forkrulassail
Sounds similar but on a lower level (in life) to a game I played in primary
school called Jones in the Fast lane. Much fun, maybe you can grab it
somewhere for round logic.

